# Parent of P. Jade Lauren Whales



## fibre (Jan 2, 2015)

Currently in bloom: *Paphiopedilum Christmas Snow 'Jade'*. I got it from Ratcliffe as an one growth division more than one year ago. They told me that 'Jade' is the clone used to make Paph. Jade Lauren Whales. The pollen parent is Paph. White Knight, probably 'Full Moon'. 







IMO it is hard to believe that this is the parent of Jade Lauren Whales. If so, White Knight did a great job! Maybe this flower doesn't show the full potential of Christmas Snow 'Jade' as it is the first flowering for me on an one growth plant...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2015)

What is with all that complex crazy-talk!?!? :crazy:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 2, 2015)

It is beautiful


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2015)

where is tim? 

lovely plant, jealous here.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty darn nice first flower or not.


----------



## tim (Jan 2, 2015)

White Knight is an important breeder because it produces seed and it improves its progeny - like other White Knight crosses, when used with something heavily influenced by brachy paphs, Jade Lauren Whales has been pretty spectacular. I only wish we could get them in the states...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 2, 2015)

That is lovely and worth a look (why not post in paph photos section, also?)


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2015)

Gorgeous flower...I'm eating my heart out to have a one...VERY jealous!


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Jade Lauren Whales*

The clone of White Knight used for Jade Lauren Whales is definitely 'Full Moon'. The same clone that was used by the OZ to make the original cross of
Mystic Knight. 
This is a JLW that opens pure white (no spotting) and great substance and texture.


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you consettbay 2003 for posting the picture of your Jade Lauren Whales here! What a wonderful flower! 
Do you have pics of other clones for comparison?


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm interested to hear your ideas:
Which way would you use P. Christmas Snow 'Jade' for breeding?


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to purchase 25 seedlings of JLW a number of years ago. A number were extremely good - way above the normal average for white crosses. 
This clone (pictured) is one that I purchased from Ratcliffes a year ago. It is the best clone they bloomed from this grex. They agreed to sell the entire clone. 
It is a pure white ( the bad photo looks like there is a bit of stippling - but there isn't ). IMHO it is the finest white I have ever seen - much better than the best of the Mystic Knights. The shape, bright white colour, substance and texture are amazing.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

fibre said:


> I'm interested to hear your ideas:
> Which way would you use P. Christmas Snow 'Jade' for breeding?



Christmas Snow was the seed parent for JLW so I would use it the same way.


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2015)

consettbay2003 said:


> I was fortunate enough to purchase 25 seedlings of JLW a number of years ago. A number were extremely good - way above the normal average for white crosses.
> This clone (pictured) is one that I purchased from Ratcliffes a year ago. It is the best clone they bloomed from this grex. They agreed to sell the entire clone.
> It is a pure white ( the bad photo looks like there is a bit of stippling - but there isn't ). IMHO it is the finest white I have ever seen - much better than the best of the Mystic Knights. The shape, bright white colour, substance and texture are amazing.



Wow, what a stunning flower!!! What a clear white, what a lovely shape!


----------



## fibre (Jan 3, 2015)

consettbay2003 said:


> Christmas Snow was the seed parent for JLW so I would use it the same way.


 Yes, that's right. 
What I like to know is witch parents would you choose to breed them with Christmas Snow 'Jade'? 
o.k., it belongs to your breeding goals. But what do you think are the goals one can achieve with Christmas Snow, beside the unsurpassable Jade Lauren Whales?


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 3, 2015)

Personally I would just enjoy it for what it is and its contribution to white breeding. I have never made a cross and never will - I leave it to the experts and then pounce on the best progeny.
Ratcliffe has an uncanny ability to pick the best parents. Who would have ever used Chardmoore 'Mrs. Cowburn' with anything let alone F.C Puddle and expect something as great as Dusty Miller !!!


----------



## fibre (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is an other progeny of Christmas Snow: Maggy Lefever. It has Crazy Horse as the seed parent. Crazy Horse is Winston Churchill x Hellas.







This is not my plant. I recorded the picture some years ago at the European Orchid Congress in Dresden.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 4, 2015)

I would consider crossing it with Amanda 'Joyance' or perhaps Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' or 'Redoubtable'. Ratcliffe has had good success with Hellas 'Westonbirt'.


----------



## paworsport (Jan 14, 2015)

consettbay2003 said:


> I was fortunate enough to purchase 25 seedlings of JLW a number of years ago. A number were extremely good - way above the normal average for white crosses.
> This clone (pictured) is one that I purchased from Ratcliffes a year ago. It is the best clone they bloomed from this grex. They agreed to sell the entire clone.
> It is a pure white ( the bad photo looks like there is a bit of stippling - but there isn't ). IMHO it is the finest white I have ever seen - much better than the best of the Mystic Knights. The shape, bright white colour, substance and texture are amazing.



Yes JLW "Holliday" clone, marvelous flower, I have "Spottless" with great shape and no spots at home and " January" which is not bad at all:wink:

The last JLW I bought from Ratcliffe was a young seedling in London Last year rare to find now


----------



## paworsport (Jan 14, 2015)

jLW is not a fast grower for information due to. The WK Full Moon which grows slowly with one growth only letting the old one become yellow and disapear...it is why it is difficult to have a div pf WKFull moon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2015)

consettbay2003 said:


> I was fortunate enough to purchase 25 seedlings of JLW a number of years ago. A number were extremely good - way above the normal average for white crosses.
> This clone (pictured) is one that I purchased from Ratcliffes a year ago. It is the best clone they bloomed from this grex. ..The shape, bright white colour, substance and texture are amazing.


I'm not a big complex fan but that is delicious looking.


----------



## fibre (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, it would be great to see more pics for comparision of these excellent JLW!


----------

